# Newbie



## morsefull (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi all.

I just joined after contemplating changing my set up.

Currently a Gaggia Achille lever teamed with an ECM/ Anfim best grinder.

12years of service with a few leaks here and there but great coffee! ?


----------

